# Tag, You're IT!!!



## Architeuthis (Mar 31, 2007)

A few CigarLivers will be able to figure this out within the week... <G>

/*EDIT*/
The edit below will be updated as TAGs go out. Y'all better just look-th'-heck out; as Squid® is on a mini-rampage!

TAG #04 - 0304 3490 0000 0416 8747 - To Be Announced
TAG #03 - 0304 3490 0000 0416 8662 - 2009/01/03 - boomerd35 - done...
TAG #02 - 0304 3490 0000 0416 8693 - 2009/01/02 - sboyajian - done...
TAG #01 - 0304 3490 0000 0416 8686 - 2008/12-26 - koolhandk - done...


----------



## DBCcigar (Apr 24, 2008)

:Cry:


----------



## Cypress (Jun 27, 2007)

Hit them hard Mr. Squid.


----------



## Architeuthis (Mar 31, 2007)

TAG #1 is already boxed and ready to go! DC: 0304 3490 0000 0416 8686

I hope to encourage a little bit of enthuisiasm with this.


----------



## Humidor Minister (Oct 5, 2007)

Let the games begin!!!:redface:


----------



## tobacmon (May 17, 2007)

enthuisiasm how do you spell that?? LOL------Enthusiasm


----------



## Coop D (Oct 19, 2008)

Boom Boom Boom....


----------



## GoinFerSmoke (Jan 1, 2007)

Fish brains is going off the deep-end already!!!


----------



## azpostal (Jul 12, 2008)

Alright...I love games!!!!


----------



## Architeuthis (Mar 31, 2007)

tobacmon said:


> enthuisiasm how do you spell that?? LOL------Enthusiasm


Is this a CIGAR forum or a SPELLING forum? And besides, I think it was actually a mere typo (notice the U and the I being next to each other on the keyboard) looking back on it... <G>


----------



## Jcaprell (Jul 30, 2008)

RUH ROW RAGGY!! 

I like games  cant wait to see this one.


----------



## CaptainJeebes (Apr 26, 2008)

let the destruction begin...


----------



## doblemaduro (Jun 24, 2007)

Look out! The squid has long arms!


----------



## tobacmon (May 17, 2007)

architeuthis said:


> Is this a CIGAR forum or a SPELLING forum? And besides, I think it was actually a mere typo (notice the U and the I being next to each other on the keyboard) looking back on it... <G>


OOOOPS---Now were talking! Hows it Bud! I noticed you stick a tenticles in every once in awhile like me---


----------



## Architeuthis (Mar 31, 2007)

tobacmon said:


> OOOOPS---Now were talking! Hows it Bud! I noticed you stick a tentecles in every once in awhile like me---


The "Tag You're It" thingie is the new ultra-hip, ultra-KeWeL place to be... <G>


----------



## Coop D (Oct 19, 2008)

I didn't get the memo.....


----------



## tobacmon (May 17, 2007)

architeuthis said:


> The "Tag You're It" thingie is the new ultra-hip, ultra-KeWeL place to be... <G>


KeWel ---I remember a cream that sounded like that years ago when I was a youngster--- LOL

I did get the memo by the way!:israel:


----------



## Architeuthis (Mar 31, 2007)

Okay, the first TAG was delivered to the Post Office early this morning.


----------



## Coop D (Oct 19, 2008)

Any hints on where it's headed???

:spy:


----------



## Cypress (Jun 27, 2007)

Coop D said:


> Any hints on where it's headed???
> 
> :spy:


I think he is teasing us with them fake tracking numbers.

Label/Receipt Number: 0304 3490 0000 0416 8686

There is no record of this item.


----------



## Coop D (Oct 19, 2008)

the tracking number sometimes takes a while to become active on the usps site


----------



## Architeuthis (Mar 31, 2007)

Cypress said:


> I think he is teasing us with them fake tracking numbers.
> 
> Label/Receipt Number: 0304 3490 0000 0416 8686
> 
> There is no record of this item.


Well, I just took it to the post office this morning; they probably won't post an update until later in the day. <G>


----------



## Architeuthis (Mar 31, 2007)

Coop D said:


> Any hints on where it's headed???
> 
> :spy:


From Texas, it's heading in an easterly direction... <G>


----------



## Coop D (Oct 19, 2008)

I was hoping a MidWestern state.....


----------



## Cypress (Jun 27, 2007)

HAHAHA Hit them eastern folks hard.


----------



## Architeuthis (Mar 31, 2007)

TAG #2 is going out Monday morning 2008/12/29 and heading in an easterly direction. DC is: 03043490 0000 0416 8693

TAG, YOU'RE IT!!! <G>


----------



## tobacmon (May 17, 2007)

Now I like the aspect of this--You get tagged by Squid and pass it to another by tagging someone else with a little something--Is this the way you wanted this to go Tim--If not sorry but if it is truly awesome idea!


----------



## Architeuthis (Mar 31, 2007)

tobacmon said:


> Now I like the aspect of this--You get tagged by Squid and pass it to another by tagging someone else with a little something--Is this the way you wanted this to go Tim--If not sorry but if it is truly awesome idea!


Yep... <G>


----------



## Architeuthis (Mar 31, 2007)

Ah, what the heck. I'm gonna publicly announce TAG #2... sboyajian, you'd better duck! <G>


----------



## GoinFerSmoke (Jan 1, 2007)

Well has it landed yet?


----------



## Architeuthis (Mar 31, 2007)

GoinFerSmoke said:


> Well has it landed yet?


TAG #2 is going to the post office Monday. TAG #1 landed (looking at the DC#) but no response from who received it as of yet.


----------



## Doogie (Oct 15, 2007)

give them hell squid


----------



## koolhandk (Dec 17, 2007)

MAYDAY MAYDAY Ive been hit and I am going down!

I am now it and I will be tagging someone within the week.


----------



## Architeuthis (Mar 31, 2007)

koolhandk said:


> MAYDAY MAYDAY Ive been hit and I am going down!
> 
> I am now it and I will be tagging someone within the week.


Just wanna prove that us old guys can still hit purty hard... <G>


----------



## Architeuthis (Mar 31, 2007)

I know there's not a lot of action going on in most of the CigarLive Social Groups, but golly-gosh-darn! if I didn't just add another one... <G>

http://www.cigarlive.com/forum/group.php?groupid=32


----------



## koolhandk (Dec 17, 2007)

I am no longer IT, You Are... whomever you may be?

DC# 0308 1400 0000 4228 4446


----------



## tobacmon (May 17, 2007)

Great idea Squid and look out to those unsuspecting recipients--Woo Hoo!


----------



## Architeuthis (Mar 31, 2007)

koolhandk said:


> I am no longer IT, You Are... whomever you may be?
> 
> DC# 0308 1400 0000 4228 4446


ALRIGHT NOW!!! <G>


----------



## koolhandk (Dec 17, 2007)

tobacmon said:


> Great idea Squid and look out to those unsuspecting recipients--Woo Hoo!


Yeah it is a great idea, and the next guy has been asking for it!


----------



## Architeuthis (Mar 31, 2007)

Looks like TAG #2 landed yesterday... Another guy all blowed up... <G>

BOOM!


----------



## tobacmon (May 17, 2007)

*I'm it--Who's next????*

View attachment 12222
View attachment 12223
View attachment 12224


Thanks Kory---A fine selection of smokes my friend---now I wonder who will be the next victim--differently someone that has posted here --that's for sure---I now have 2 Gurkha Hats---I'll keep Kory's but who know where the other will go---:eeek:


----------



## Architeuthis (Mar 31, 2007)

tobacmon said:


> View attachment 12222
> View attachment 12223
> View attachment 12224
> 
> ...


HAW! This is great! Glad to see Paul get smacked around a little bit... <G> A really fine hit by koolhandk! <G>


----------



## big04deuce (May 16, 2008)

Awesome tag there!!!


----------



## koolhandk (Dec 17, 2007)

tobacmon said:


> View attachment 12222
> View attachment 12223
> View attachment 12224
> 
> ...


Glad you got it Brother!


----------



## tobacmon (May 17, 2007)

koolhandk said:


> Glad you got it Brother!


Thank you Kory--smoking the Cameroon as I type---:tea:


----------



## Architeuthis (Mar 31, 2007)

Squid® has another one ready to go, but I won't send it until I hear that the other two have landed safely... <G>


----------



## sboyajian (Jun 27, 2008)

wow.. when the Squid hits.. the squid hits HARD!!!!!

There will be some forward paying on this one.. and some retaliation I am sure.. 

edit: For the record.. I hadn't even noticed you editted your first post.. I haven't checked my mail since last Wednesday.. I didn't even realize this has been sitting in my mailbox since Friday.. hahahaha


----------



## Architeuthis (Mar 31, 2007)

Hey, where's the pic of you wearing the pink bandana? HAW! <G>


----------



## DanGCigar (Jan 5, 2009)

architeuthis said:


> Hey, where's the pic of you wearing the pink bandana? HAW! <G>


What he said- Where's the pic, Steve-o???


----------



## sboyajian (Jun 27, 2008)

I was saving it for when I could get outside to smoke one.. perhaps that night will be tonight.


----------



## boomerd35 (Apr 24, 2007)

Mother fudgesicle, I got tagged! Damn fine, Squid! Thanks- lots of smokes in there I've never tried. So who's next? Hmmm...


----------



## sboyajian (Jun 27, 2008)

architeuthis said:


> Ah, what the heck. I'm gonna publicly announce TAG #2... sboyajian, you'd better duck! <G>


Was I in some kind of drunken stupor last week? how did I miss this?!


----------



## azpostal (Jul 12, 2008)

Awesome cigars....nice hit...you have such the modern fashion sense with that HOT bandanna!


----------



## Architeuthis (Mar 31, 2007)

boomerd35 said:


> Mother fudgesicle, I got tagged! Damn fine, Squid! Thanks- lots of smokes in there I've never tried. So who's next? Hmmm...


Well, let me see... I have yet to decide on the next victim. I'm a little busy today, but I'll probably be able to work on this tomorrow.


----------



## MKR160 (Dec 2, 2008)

great hit. enjoy. sounds like fun...


----------



## Alabaster-cl (Sep 22, 2008)

Nice!!!


----------



## Architeuthis (Mar 31, 2007)

The next victim has been chosen... This one will not go out physically until Thursday morning, but y'all can check the DC sometime that I afternoon I'd imagine... DC = 0304 3490 0000 0416 8747

HAW!


----------



## tobacmon (May 17, 2007)

The Columbia Bravo's are very tasty smokes---you will differently enjoy that one for sure---the others speak for themselves--Very Nice selection there Tim! Very Nice Indeed----


----------



## big04deuce (May 16, 2008)

Awesome blast there Squid!!!


----------



## MKR160 (Dec 2, 2008)

Nice hit. Enjoy.


----------



## agctribefan (Oct 22, 2008)

Squid is on a rampage here. Way to go!


----------



## shortstory5 (Sep 3, 2008)

This thread is great, and squid, you're nuts!


----------



## Architeuthis (Mar 31, 2007)

I think I'll take my own pics of a tryical "TAG" hit. They're all pretty similar with minor variations. It just seems that not many people have cameras. <G>


----------



## tobacmon (May 17, 2007)

I have had my Tag Package ready and have had a bad Siness/flu virus. Wanted to try and post to let Tim know I will have it out tomorrow or Thursday! sorry again for the delay Tim--*DCN will be 0308 0660 0000 8589 6135*


----------



## sboyajian (Jun 27, 2008)

I think I have almost determined who will be my tag.. should go out tomorrow or Thursday as well.


----------



## Architeuthis (Mar 31, 2007)

architeuthis said:


> The next victim has been chosen... This one will not go out physically until Thursday morning, but y'all can check the DC sometime that I afternoon I'd imagine... DC = 0304 3490 0000 0416 8747
> 
> HAW!


The Thursday referred to above was 2009/01/08. Because I had a terrible cold and sinus thingie, I had to delay it for a bit. <G> Let's make it happen on this thirsday instead 2009/01/15. So somebody out there better look out!

Sorry!

-Squid®


----------



## shortstory5 (Sep 3, 2008)




----------



## sboyajian (Jun 27, 2008)

I have finally decided who my tag is.. I will get it out Thursday..


----------



## SixPackSunday (Dec 25, 2008)

i bet i know who it is! 

hahahaha


----------



## DBCcigar (Apr 24, 2008)

Well....

Got my a$$ TAGGED by tobacmon!

NOW, whose a$$ will I tag?!?

:fish:


----------



## ProBe (Jan 8, 2009)

Very Nice . enjoy


----------



## shortstory5 (Sep 3, 2008)

DBCcigar said:


> Well....
> 
> Got my a$$ TAGGED by tobacmon!
> 
> ...


I get so jealous when I see pictures that you southern guys take outside these days...


----------



## sboyajian (Jun 27, 2008)

I've been major slacking.. I didn't get into work on Thursday like I intended and due to the inauguration, I haven't been back in since.

I should be able to get mine out tomorrow.


----------



## tobacmon (May 17, 2007)

DBCcigar said:


> Well....
> 
> Got my a$$ TAGGED by tobacmon!
> 
> ...


Glad you got them David--- Thanks for all you do brother!:faint:


----------



## Architeuthis (Mar 31, 2007)

sboyajian said:


> I've been major slacking.. I didn't get into work on Thursday like I intended and due to the inauguration, I haven't been back in since.
> 
> I should be able to get mine out tomorrow.


Talk about slacking! When I got sick I dropped this out of sight. Will be sending one out this Monday 2009/01/26.


----------



## Architeuthis (Mar 31, 2007)

There is a bit of consistency in all the Squid® TAGs that go out... Each TAG contains twelve cigars, a pink CigarLive bandana, two folded up Devils Weed posters, at least one Squid® made lighter, and then some filler so the box doesn't rattle! <G> Just thought I'd let y'all know...

HAW!

Squid®


----------



## Gumby (Jul 3, 2008)

architeuthis said:


> There is a bit of consistency in all the Squid® TAGs that go out... Each TAG contains twelve cigars, a pink CigarLive bandana, two folded up Devils Weed posters, at least one Squid® made lighter, and then some filler so the box doesn't rattle! <G> Just thought I'd let y'all know...
> 
> HAW!
> 
> Squid®


Better hit the deck fast when one of these land, they're loaded with shrapnel.


----------



## buttah (Jun 9, 2008)

Here we go again. The old board is starting to liven up again. Leave it to squid to stir the proverbial(I know its a big word, my tentacled friend, just ask and I'll post the definition if need be) pot.


----------



## buttah (Jun 9, 2008)

:boink:


----------



## shortstory5 (Sep 3, 2008)

architeuthis said:


> There is a bit of consistency in all the Squid® TAGs that go out... Each TAG contains twelve cigars, a pink CigarLive bandana, two folded up Devils Weed posters, at least one Squid® made lighter, and then some filler so the box doesn't rattle! <G> Just thought I'd let y'all know...
> 
> HAW!
> 
> Squid®


Squid, you use some expensive filler!!!


----------



## Jcaprell (Jul 30, 2008)

This is awesome!! Great game ya got here squid


----------



## SixPackSunday (Dec 25, 2008)

that is some mighty fine filler there squid! 

these bombs look crazy! congrats to everybody.


----------



## tobacmon (May 17, 2007)

Have yet to try the Weeds--just how good are they----BaHaHaHa


----------



## Humidor Minister (Oct 5, 2007)

Squid nice job but you'd be wise to stay outta the desert:spiderman:


----------



## Architeuthis (Mar 31, 2007)

William Wyko said:


> Squid nice job but you'd be wise to stay outta the desert:spiderman:


I wear boots when walking in the desert... <G> The 357 loaded with rat-shot helps also.


----------



## DBCcigar (Apr 24, 2008)

The missile has launched.... 

Wanna little hint?

Somewhere out West.


----------



## sboyajian (Jun 27, 2008)

My tag has landed.. but his wife has it.. he won't get it back until he decides to go home.. (judging by the weather he has.. could be never).


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

Trust me,,,I might just kick out the people I rented to and stay here forever in San Diego,,,it's so hard to deal with 72 degrees and sunny weather every day. The wife says I got a package from a good brother in Va,,,guess I'm "it" until I return or if I return. I have a brother in mind who needs to be "IT",,see ya when I see ya.


----------



## SixPackSunday (Dec 25, 2008)

haha gary, you can have her open it in georgia and probably see the explosion in san diego knowing steve!


----------



## shortstory5 (Sep 3, 2008)

72... I sure as hell wouldn't come back to Chicago! Hopefully you still have a home to go back to. Enjoy your time in San Diego!


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

shortstory5 said:


> 72... I sure as hell wouldn't come back to Chicago! Hopefully you still have a home to go back to. Enjoy your time in San Diego!


Jon, the wife knows about opening stuff and she knows who it's from,,,I tell her it's from one of those crazy kids on the cigar site.

Im at a place that has the best appetizers in the world,,,lobster tacos, shrimp, each one goes for $1.75,,,,you can see the ocean right outside. See why I don't want to come back? http://www.worldfamous.signonsandiego.com/7.html


----------



## shortstory5 (Sep 3, 2008)

Hey, just because we're young enough to be YOUR children doesn't make us kids!!

Wow, that does seem like an amazing place to be. Thank you for making this weather here even MORE depressing than it already is! Hahaha, enjoy it for me Gary!


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

shortstory5 said:


> Hey, just because we're young enough to be YOUR children doesn't make us kids!!
> 
> Wow, that does seem like an amazing place to be. Thank you for making this weather here even MORE depressing than it already is! Hahaha, enjoy it for me Gary!


I promise to make it up to ya, Jon. Old enough to be my kids, huh? Ok, that just bought you a "time-out" my friend! Get ready,,,I'll be home in a few days and just to tease you with something since you are a golf person,,,look for a souvenir that only a handful of people were able to get. Tag that mofo!

And Squid,,,for God's sake,,you make the Una-bomber look like a piker with all of the damage going around the country. Well played, sir,,,well played!


----------



## sboyajian (Jun 27, 2008)

Seriously Jon.. I've gotten hit with inches of snow and layers of ice here in NoVA.. and he's talking about beautiful weather and lobster tacos!!!!!


----------



## Architeuthis (Mar 31, 2007)

And it's always mild and sunny in Houston... <G>


----------



## SixPackSunday (Dec 25, 2008)

hey squid, can we expect a new post for this game on puff? 

i just dont want it to get lost with the transfer since its been so fun to watch!


----------



## Architeuthis (Mar 31, 2007)

SixPackSunday said:


> hey squid, can we expect a new post for this game on puff?
> 
> i just dont want it to get lost with the transfer since its been so fun to watch!


I'm pulling everything back in and hunkering down until it happens. <G> What we see on CL will be changed but the basic info will be the same. The TAG thread I was hoping to leave as is, and just add to it after the move.


----------



## Architeuthis (Mar 31, 2007)

Okay! Now that we're all here, I'll be gettin' out a new TAG in the next few days... HAW! Blast 'em out a new front door!


----------



## shortstory5 (Sep 3, 2008)

Architeuthis said:


> Okay! Now that we're all here, I'll be gettin' out a new TAG in the next few days... HAW! Blast 'em out a new front door!


Good to see that you're back to your shenanigans!!!


----------



## tobacmon (May 17, 2007)

WTG Tim make em hurt!

* where did everyone's name, addy,favorites info, etc. go????


----------



## Cypress (Jun 27, 2007)

The Squidster does not know when to stop.


----------



## sboyajian (Jun 27, 2008)

Cypress said:


> The Squidster does not know when to stop.


 and he hits very hard (could be attributed to the number of limbs)


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

I have been out of the state and tending to some rental issues in San Diego and get back home and my whole house was destroyed,,,not just the mailbox, not juts the front porch but the whole friggin house. I have gotten bombs before but this was like C-4 military grade blow me up kind of bomb. I would show it but my digital camera is on the fritz,,,suffice to say Sboyajian does not play by any certain set of rules when it comes to bombing a brother. I swear there had to be about 2 dozen or so of some very good cigars and some I have not smoked before. I love trying new sticks. Since this is a "Tag" kind of deal I have a target ready and will deliver hopefully by the end of this week and knowing that Mr. Sboyajian is a golfer he's going to get an item that I have had for a few years that is a Collectors Item and I get them all the time from various places that I golf around the country. This one was a treat and hope that Steve likes it.


----------



## Humidor Minister (Oct 5, 2007)

I got tagged with 5 sticks at the shop. I'll be there tomorrow to find out what's left. HAH DBCigar, I made it outta town before you could slap me around. I'll be there tomorrow to get pics of the devastation. I'll be launching tomorrow or wednesday as well.


----------



## Humidor Minister (Oct 5, 2007)

Here's the tag from DBCigar. Thanks bro! They will be very much enjoyed. I'll be beati.....oops i mean tagging someone tomorrow. too much work today to get it out.


----------



## Humidor Minister (Oct 5, 2007)

The next tag is a kill 2 birds with one stone tag. When he recieves it you'll understand. Destruction code 9101010521297578312064


----------



## Architeuthis (Mar 31, 2007)

Squid® can't wait to see that one! < G >


----------



## azpostal (Jul 12, 2008)

I hope they have a re-enforced mail box and even if they do Bill will tear them right out!!!


----------



## Humidor Minister (Oct 5, 2007)

Not to far from now Squid will recieve a little destruction all your own. A few weeks out.:rip:


----------



## Cypress (Jun 27, 2007)

The squidster is going to become calamari in the near future. HAHAHAHA


----------



## Architeuthis (Mar 31, 2007)

Cypress said:


> The squidster is going to become calamari in the near future. HAHAHAHA


HAW! That's been tried before. Remember The Ghost? < G > Ya never know, but Squid® has re-inforced the mailbox this past year. Which reminds me that I'm embarrassingly behind on my most recent TAG... Heh...


----------



## Humidor Minister (Oct 5, 2007)

Don't get any ideas there Octopussy.:spider:


----------



## Architeuthis (Mar 31, 2007)

Humidor Minister said:


> Don't get any ideas there Octopussy.:spider:


Now here's where I miss the old CigarLive awards... I could see somebody who has delivered five bombs in a row at a single glance, and think that they were ready to be on the receiving end now. It's a bit more difficult here to figure out who is gonna take the hit. Guarantee it'll be a surprise though. < G >


----------



## Humidor Minister (Oct 5, 2007)

Have you seen any of the bombs I've sent? Just curious.:wave:
Here's couple examples of my hand made bombs. The big one is for the quad state herf this weekend. I miss that feature too. Do you know Dozer? He had about 200 bombs sent out under his belt.


----------



## sboyajian (Jun 27, 2008)

I don't even know what these little icons under our info mean.. they don't have any alt tags when you mouse over and it doesn't show your actual awards...


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

sboyajian said:


> I don't even know what these little icons under our info mean.. they don't have any alt tags when you mouse over and it doesn't show your actual awards...


Yep, I miss that part of the old CL or CS forum. Maybe they will bring it back?
The Icons are given as to when you reach a plateu of posts,,,like I will be given another "PufferFish" when I reach about 2000 posts. Seems a bit redundant since there is a Post already in place.


----------



## Architeuthis (Mar 31, 2007)

Well I do not want to be an ass but... Golly gosh darn it!!! I might just re-instate Smack-Talk (which some of you may remember from a year and a half ago) if this keeps up! Do not tempt me! < G >


----------



## Cypress (Jun 27, 2007)

do it do it do it do it do it do it do it do it do it do it do it do it do it


----------



## tobacmon (May 17, 2007)

Cigary said:


> Trust me,,,I might just kick out the people I rented to and stay here forever in San Diego,,,it's so hard to deal with 72 degrees and sunny weather every day. The wife says I got a package from a good brother in Va,,,guess I'm "it" until I return or if I return. I have a brother in mind who needs to be "IT",,see ya when I see ya.


VA watch your mouth son---LOL-----Ehem or Pops!:boxing:


----------



## shortstory5 (Sep 3, 2008)

Gary nailed me Friday with an awesome tag!!!! More details on the hit when I get back to my package at home!!! I'll be searching for a target in the meantime!


----------



## tobacmon (May 17, 2007)

Squidly always comes up with some great things to keep us occupied--man this thread is moving right along---make em hurt there Jonathan---


----------



## shortstory5 (Sep 3, 2008)

Ok, I'm really dumb and completely forgot about this. Target is aquired and will be going out this week. Sorry for slowing your game Squid!


----------



## randommcsmokesalot (Dec 27, 2008)

what's the rules on this?


----------



## Cypress (Jun 27, 2007)

randommcsmokesalot said:


> what's the rules on this?


Send out bombs to whoever. Now that some have their addresses listed in their profiles you wont have to use the Rolodex all of the time.


----------



## Bermac (Feb 9, 2009)

It stuns me daily that a group of people, who have never met, do such amazing things for each other because of a love of cigars.


----------



## Architeuthis (Mar 31, 2007)

tobacmon said:


> Squidly always comes up with some great things to keep us occupied--man this thread is moving right along---make em hurt there Jonathan---


Squid® didn't actually forget about this, but I have not sent any bombs since addresses weren't available... Also the Popped Collar contest was more humuorous to keep track of. Actually the TAG You're It!!! thread originated when we were still CigarLive. Things were getting quite slow and I wanted to develop some small amount of excitement about sharing cigars. This seemed like a good way to do it. <G>

As a side note, besides giving away cigars in TAGs, sometime in the next month I'm gonna post some stuff I would like to sell in the WTS section. Mrs. Squid® has become outraged that I seek another cooler for storage, so I have need of unloading about 150 cigars and I don't feel justified in just GIVING them all away. Stay tuned and check the WTS area if interested...


----------



## tobacmon (May 17, 2007)

I agree with everything that the Squid says--Well almost everything--I'm sure you will have a great assortment of smokes Tim--WTG Bud!


----------

